# Simmering innards: Does irritable bowel syndrome have an immunological basis?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Simmering innards: Does irritable bowel syndrome have an immunological basis?http://www.pulsus.com/Gastro/18_10/andr_ed.htm


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for sharing that Eric. It was a very interesting read


----------



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

Thanks eric, both articles where a good read. Is there any data on trying to treat the lowgrade inflammation in IBS?


----------

